# SINUMERIK 840d Servo Trace Daten auslesen / drucken / neuen Trace starten



## Stefan1312 (27 Februar 2015)

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade dabei mir Verläufe mit Hilfe der Servo Trace Funktion aufzuzeichnen.

Der Trace lässt sich auch problemlos starten. Also die Aufzeichnung funktioniert!
Leider weiß ich jedoch nicht, wie ich die Daten nun auf einen externen PC bekomme? / das Bítmap?
Konnte auch diesbezüglich nichts im Inbetriebnahmehandbuch unter dem Kapitel "Trace" finden.

Wäre eine Speicherung der Daten auch als Excel Datei möglich?
Bin über jegliche Hilfestellung dankbar!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Stefan


----------



## Peter Gedöns (27 Februar 2015)

Für HMI Advanced Trace gab es da was 
https://support.industry.siemens.co...der-steuerung-ffnen/30553/?page=0&pageSize=10


----------



## Boxy (27 Februar 2015)

Den Trace kann man doch als BMP und als Excel speichern ...
Meinte wenn man die Grafik 1 oder Grafik 2 speichert, kann man sich das so in Excel holen und einfach anzeigen ...

Das blöde ist glaube ich nur das richtige Verzeichnis zu finden wo es gespeichert wird


----------



## Stefan1312 (3 März 2015)

Also zunächst einmal danke für eure Antworten!.. der Link war wirklich sehr hilfreich..

das Problem: ich habe leider vergessen hinzuzufügen das unser Antriebssystem ein S120 Achsverband mit einer Sinumerik 840d ist.. und ich
deshalb leider mit SinuCom keine Daten auslesen kann.. 
Wäre toll hätte jemand Tipps bezüglich den neueren Antriebssystemen..

Mfg Stefan


----------



## zako (3 März 2015)

... also vom STARTER kenne ich das so, dass man unter Trace >> Lasche "Messungen" pera rechten Mausklick dann auf "Messungen exportieren" gehen kann. Dann kann man die Messung z.B. im EXCEL- Format abspeichern. Wird z.B. gerne verwendet, wenn man mit externen Auswertetools arbeiten will, obwohl man mit den Mathematikfunktionen auch recht viel anfangen kann (z.B. FFT- Analysen, Effektivwertberechnung, Messungen überlagern usw. usw. )


----------

